# Spinning - blending boards



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am looking at the blending boards and wondering if anyone has experience using them and what your recommendation is. They seem to have a lap size and tabletop. Do you like them? Easy to use? 

Maybe it is because I am tired......so after posting this, I am going to bed......I am a bit bummed at the pricing of spinning tools and that they don't seem to put them on much of a sale. The blending boards are cheaper than the drums but still, they are not cheap which I guess is relative since expensive to me may well be cheap to someone else.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> I am looking at the blending boards and wondering if anyone has experience using them and what your recommendation is. They seem to have a lap size and tabletop. Do you like them? Easy to use?
> 
> Maybe it is because I am tired......so after posting this, I am going to bed......I am a bit bummed at the pricing of spinning tools and that they don't seem to put them on much of a sale. The blending boards are cheaper than the drums but still, they are not cheap which I guess is relative since expensive to me may well be cheap to someone else.


Speaking of cost...check out Petsmart...dog grooming tools. There are the larger slicker brush/combs that are $15-20+ per comb/brush. I'm considering 2 myself as they are of large size...not the cat slicker brushes (1x2-2.5 inch). I went in earlier last week and gave a good hard look at all slicker brush/combs for the roving I have. Let me know how your search has progressed.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of cost...check out Petsmart...dog grooming tools. There are the larger slicker brush/combs that are $15-20+ per comb/brush. I'm considering 2 myself as they are of large size...not the cat slicker brushes (1x2-2.5 inch). I went in earlier last week and gave a good hard look at all slicker brush/combs for the roving I have. Let me know how your search has progressed.


I actually did buy the dog brushes for carding and they work good. I got mine at Walmart for just under $5 each. I also saw someone using those angel food cake cutters and they are great for combing fleece. Just started using them. That has been a huge help. Little by little.......


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh I know about $ I try and keep the cost down to. I put away pennies change and $1 in a jar so I can purchase things I need as to not touch the house money. I use coupons all the time. I did see on a topic some one made a blending board she bought the needle material on ebay and stapled it to a board. It was less expensive but I'm not sure how it lasted. Paradise fibers sends me coupons all the time and when you purchase you receive points for every $1 you can now trade those points in for gift cards to use. I have I think $20 off just have to figure what I want as I have to be selective my jar is only half full. lol lol


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I have heard to make a blending board you need to buy the "machine carder" cloth and staple it to a flat board... would think it would last a long time, though how cheep the cloth is I would not even guess.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Magicnymph said:


> I have heard to make a blending board you need to buy the "machine carder" cloth and staple it to a flat board... would think it would last a long time, though how cheep the cloth is I would not even guess.


I thought I saw the cloth for $50+ and then you need the board and I figure if it doesn't hold up, I will spend more in the long run. Lol. The boards themselves seem to be 120-150.00. Give or take. So, I will see down the road what I can get.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Oh I know about $ I try and keep the cost down to. I put away pennies change and $1 in a jar so I can purchase things I need as to not touch the house money. I use coupons all the time. I did see on a topic some one made a blending board she bought the needle material on ebay and stapled it to a board. It was less expensive but I'm not sure how it lasted. Paradise fibers sends me coupons all the time and when you purchase you receive points for every $1 you can now trade those points in for gift cards to use. I have I think $20 off just have to figure what I want as I have to be selective my jar is only half full. lol lol


That's an idea. I actually have some saved change I am cashing in. Lol. So many stores are offering the points now and it all helps.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just bought a shawl pin from Paradisefibers.com had a $10. off it was my points I lke getting something for almost nothing. So I paid .05 yup that is right .05 the pin was 7.95 plus shipping came to $10.05


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I made my own blending board. Ordered the blending cloth from Nickelbee Arts and Supplies on Etsy. Be sure to get blending cloth and not carding cloth. It was $50-60. Got a cutting board for under $15. Used tack nails to attach. (NO GLUE--does something to the blending cloth). It is easy to use and holding up very well. I blend on the board then draw off with a diz for roving. Still $$ but not $$$ like they want for finished ones.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

nellig said:


> I made my own blending board. Ordered the blending cloth from Nickelbee Arts and Supplies on Etsy. Be sure to get blending cloth and not carding cloth. It was $50-60. Got a cutting board for under $15. Used tack nails to attach. (NO GLUE--does something to the blending cloth). It is easy to use and holding up very well. I blend on the board then draw off with a diz for roving. Still $$ but not $$$ like they want for finished ones.


That sounds great! Thank you. I already have a cutting board that doesn't get used so just need the blending cloth. What size blending cloth or are they just one size? Finished ones seem to be lap or table top.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Cdambro said:


> That sounds great! Thank you. I already have a cutting board that doesn't get used so just need the blending cloth. What size blending cloth or are they just one size? Finished ones seem to be lap or table top.


The blending cloth is 12x12 and the cutting board is 14 1/2x14 1/2. I watched several videos about making a blending board before I proceeded. One says to use glue--DONT!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just went to the page and looked said the same thing do not GLUE. Looks easy enough to do. Will look into it further.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I will, too. Looks very doable.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

It just occurred to me to send a picture.
I tried Nichelbee's site but it seems to be interrupted for some reason.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

nellig said:


> It just occurred to me to send a picture.
> I tried Nichelbee's site but it seems to be interrupted for some reason.[/quote
> 
> Thank you for posting the pic. Looks really nice.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Make your own. I did. Cost me a fraction of what it would normally cost. Bought the cloth online and found a piece of wood at Lowes. A wooden tray works too


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

nellig said:


> The blending cloth is 12x12 and the cutting board is 14 1/2x14 1/2. I watched several videos about making a blending board before I proceeded. One says to use glue--DONT!


Agree! Don't use glue. Use staples


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I found this for $89. it is a kit you just need to add a board.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/246242574/diy-blending-board-kit?ref=related-0


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I found this for $89. it is a kit you just need to add a board.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/246242574/diy-blending-board-kit?ref=related-0


That looks like a nice alternative. Thanks.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I found this for $89. it is a kit you just need to add a board.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/246242574/diy-blending-board-kit?ref=related-0


Thanks, I'll have to put this on my wish list.


----------

